

Show HN: Job Change Notifier - Breakup Notifier for LinkedIn - roger_lee
http://www.jobchangenotifier.com/

======
roger_lee
Job Change Notifier sends you an email alert whenever any of your LinkedIn
connections change jobs. I built this as a weekend project using the LinkedIn
API.

For startups (like ours) that sell their products to other companies, you can
find out when your company's allies get promoted or move into decision-making
roles. Or, use it to generally keep up to date on your professional network.

------
avk
Cool concept. Why the email verification?

Also, maybe this is a common issue for email heavy / notification apps, but I
almost wish there was something else to do after signing up. Can't think of
anything useful though, just feels like there's an opportunity for more
somewhere there.

------
roger_lee
Thanks! The email verification is to make sure that users don't enter someone
else's email (thereby spamming them), and also so I know that the emails
aren't getting flagged as spam.

Fully agreed with your point about wishing there was something else to do
after signing up.

